# 4310 cuts out sputters at 1700 rpm



## bhbbts (Jan 22, 2009)

hi I'm new to this forum my problem is I have a 4310 the fuel solenoid went bad changed that it burnt up in five minutes ende up changing the relay and the timer module no thats fixed but my tractor won't rev above 1700 rpm just cuts out and sputters and smoke real bad, thought the fuel may have gelled som added some fuel treatment no help any ideas also checked air and fuel filters ok.


THANKS 
BILL


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It is VERY hard to understand what you want. I seem to have deciphered the fuel soleniod went bad and had to replace the fuel solenoid, timer module along with a relay?? After repairs the tractor smokes and won't go above 1700 RPM. Does it run fine below 1700? What color is the smoke?

Welcome to Tractorforum.com. Hopefully it was the fuel.


----------



## bhbbts (Jan 22, 2009)

runs fine under 1700 smoke is whiteish not black , yes the fuel solenoid seems fine now.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum bhbbts!

Here is some troubleshooting steps to look at from the Deere Shop Manual for this tractor based upon your description (sorry in advance for the lengthy procedure) :

Symptom: Low Engine Output

(3) Exhaust color BLACK?
Yes - Clogged air filter - clean or replace air filter.
Yes - Water pump/alternator belt loose - adjust fan
belt tension.
Yes - Engine running too hot - check thermostat,
fan belt tension.
Yes - Improper timing between injection pump,
intake and exhaust valves - adjust valve clearance.
Check valve timing.
Yes - Coolant level low - check cooling system for
level/leaks.
Yes - Malfunctioning thermostat - check or replace
thermostat.
Yes - Engine at high altitude/temperature - use
higher output engine.
Yes - Clogged exhaust pipe - clean exhaust pipe.
Yes - Retarded fuel injection pump timing - check
and adjust fuel injection pump timing.
Yes - Uneven volume of fuel injected - check fuel
injector pump and injectors.
Yes - Poor fuel injection pattern - clean or replace
fuel injector nozzles.
Yes - Compression leakage from valve seat - grind
valve seat; regrind valves.
Yes - Seized intake/exhaust valve - replace valve
and check valve guide.
Yes - Wrong type of fuel - drain and replace


Symptom: Engine Runs Rough
(1) Loud knocking noise during combustion?
No - Go to next step.
Yes - Advanced fuel injection pump timing - check
and adjust fuel injection pump timing.
(2) Misfiring
No - Go to next step.
Yes - Improper timing between injection pump,
intake and exhaust valves - adjust valve clearance.
Check valve timing.
Yes - Improper intake or exhaust valve clearance -
adjust valve clearance.
Yes - Compression leakage from valve seat - grind
valve seat; regrind valves.
Yes - Seized intake/exhaust valve - replace valve
and check valve guide.
Yes - Broken or seized piston ring - replace rings
and check cylinder.
Yes - Crankshaft pin or bearing seized - regrind
crank and replace bearings.
Yes - Crankshaft pin or bearing worn - regrind
crank and replace bearings.
Yes - Connecting rod bolt loose - check for
damage and re-torque bolts.
Yes - Foreign matter in combustion chamber -
remove head and inspect for damage.
Yes - Excessive timing gear backlash - measure
timing gear backlash.
(3) Uneven combustion sound?
No - Go to next step.
Yes - Clogged air filter - clean or replace air filter.
Yes - Clogged exhaust pipe - clean exhaust pipe.
Yes - Water in fuel - check and repair.
Yes - Wrong type of fuel - drain and replace fuel.
Yes - Uneven volume of fuel injected - check fuel
injector pump and injectors.
Yes - Poor fuel injection pattern - clean or replace
fuel injector nozzles.
(4) Engine surges during idle?
No - Go to next step.
Yes - Water in fuel - check and repair.
Yes - Uneven volume of fuel injected - check fuel
injector pump and injectors.
Yes - Poor fuel injection pattern - clean or replace
fuel injector nozzles.
Yes - Broken or seized piston ring - replace rings
and check cylinder.
Yes - Crankshaft pin or bearing seized - regrind
crank and replace bearings.
Yes - Crankshaft pin or bearing worn - regrind
crank and replace bearings.
Yes - Governor not functioning properly - repair or
replace governor.
(5) Engine surges UNDER LOAD?
No - Go to next step.
Yes - Water in fuel - check and repair.
Yes - Poor fuel injection pattern - clean or replace
fuel injector nozzles.
Yes - Uneven volume of fuel injected - check fuel
injector pump and injectors.
Yes - Governor not functioning properly - repair or
replace governor.
Yes - Seized intake/exhaust valve - replace valve
and check valve guide.
Yes - Crankshaft pin or bearing seized - regrind
crank and replace bearings.
Yes - Crankshaft pin or bearing worn - regrind
crank and replace bearings.
(6) Excessive engine vibration?
No - Go to next step.
Yes - Poor fuel injection pattern - clean or replace
fuel injector nozzles.
Yes - Uneven volume of fuel injected - check fuel
injector pump and injectors.
Yes - Seized intake/exhaust valve - replace valve
and check valve guide.
Yes - Broken or seized piston ring - replace rings
and check cylinder.
Yes - Crankshaft pin or bearing seized - regrind
crank and replace bearings.
Yes - Crankshaft pin or bearing worn - regrind
crank and replace bearings.
Yes - Connecting rod bolt loose - check for
damage and re-torque bolts.
Yes - Governor not functioning properly - repair or
replace governor.
Yes - Advanced fuel injection pump timing - check
and adjust fuel injection pump timing.
(7) Poor return to low speed?
Yes - Governor not functioning properly - repair or
replace governor.

At first, my suspicion would be a fuel filter but you have already checked that, next would be bad or contaminated fuel (something besides water). 

Since you had previous issues with the injector pump. Could this be a problem with the pump governor? 

Hopefully some of these steps can help you zero in on the problem.


----------



## bhbbts (Jan 22, 2009)

ok don't laugh to much but the inner air filter was in backwards my brother did that .but all fixed running good now thanks for the input


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess you got to the first step in the troubleshooting procedure and nailed it ehh??? :lmao: Glad you got it fixed and it was something simple and CHEAP! :thumbsup:


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Great Job!!!


----------

